# Who's Smoking Turkeys?



## tmh425 (Nov 2, 2010)

Any great recipes, rules, suggestions for prep, methods, anything you've got to share? We are smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving for 16 people. DH will be the official smoker, I am official researcher and indoor cook! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's an old thread that goes into a lot of detail.


----------



## LT72884 (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.weberindia.com/WayToGrill/turkey/Webers_Turkey_ROW.pdf

ok, one tip from me, if you are using lump charcoal such as Royal oak, dont use any wood chunks or chips because the lump charcoal is made from hickory, mapple, and oak. if you add additional wood chunks, you will over smoke the thing. 

also, the salt content in this recipe is a we bit less than normal since it has to be under the daily recomended portion size in order to be published.. haha. so add salt to taste. i hope this helps you two out.

good luck


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2010)

I've tried, but the rolling papers keep ripping


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2010)

GB said:


> I've tried, but the rolling papers keep ripping


 
I never know which end to light!


----------



## Chrissy13 (Dec 10, 2010)

GB said:


> I've tried, but the rolling papers keep ripping



I have the same problem with smoking chickens!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2010)

tmh425 said:


> Any great recipes, rules, suggestions for prep, methods, anything you've got to share? We are smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving for 16 people. DH will be the official smoker, I am official researcher and indoor cook! Thanks in advance.



Don't over smoke...A very thin blue smoke is all that's needed....If you can even smell it....it's enough. Trust me!

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## hambone1955 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just smoked one for Thanksgiving. Injected the bird with cajun seasoning and sprinkled the bird with creole seasoning.  I have a Pit that looks like a Franklin stove I get it started with natural oak wood from my burn box.  Let it cook for over 8 hrs.(add wood when needed)  I have had this pit for over 25 years and I had no complaints from my guest at our T-G meal. My wife roasted one in the oven and my smoked bird was the first one eaten.


----------

